# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Constat et proposition pour les billets "question"

## kolodz

Il faut bien l'avouer, la suppresion de la limite de 10 points minimum pour l'utilisation des blogs  tentante  amener un trs grand nombre de "billet" qui ne devrait pas exister. En particulier dans le rsumer des blogs qui du coup pet grandement de son intrt.

Pour ma part sur les 3 premiers pages du rsum on a :
10 vrais billets (et encore, si on peu appeler un lien un billet  ::aie:: )
5 billets qui n'ont rien  faire l.
N'ayant pas envie de voir cette situation stagne, voici quelques proposition sur le sujet :

_Si un personne cre un billet posant une "question basique" qui devrait tre poser sur le forum dans la section concern :_

Transformer le billet en un sujet classique dans la section concern.

Voici quelques billets qui aurait t impact par cette rgle :
besoin d'aide pour creer une hierarchie PHP sqL(MYSql)
Comment faire la moyenne en VBA des dures exprimes en annes et en mois (Ex. 2 ans, 9 mois)
Besoin d'aide pour la correction de mon MCD pour gestion de cabinet de courtage en assurance
problme site web visula studio .NET IIS C#

_Si une version utilise le bouton "Crer une entre Blog" par erreur ou pour attirer l'attention sur son problme :_

Considrer cela comme un doublon, comme on le fait sur les diffrentes sections du forum. Et soit :
Exclure du rcapitulatif Informatique de Developpez.comSoit le supprimer.

Le but n'tant pas de censurer ces personnes, mais de s'assurer que ceux-ci sont lu par les bonne personnes.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Auteur

Bonjour,

je crois qu'il n'y a pas 36 solutions : avoir un nombre de point minimum pour poster un message sur le blog.

----------

